# PPS-Interchangeable Backstrap



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

For some time, I have been trying to find the perfect small pistol. The Kahr PM-9 came the closest, in my opinion (so far), in terms of caliber vs. size, but I finally gave up on ever being happy with it because of the very short trigger reach. 

I have big hands (or at least long fingers), and it is quite an adjustment for me to quickly get the pad of my index finger positioned properly to keep my trigger finger independent from my grip. It was a very accurate pistol, but I could never quite be satisfied with the way it felt in my hand. I have also had a Kahr P-45, and I'm presently using a Kahr K-9, with CT Lasergrips to fll this 'niche' in my CCW line-up, but again, the trigger reach is still too short for me.

I'm hoping the PPS might be the solution, with its interchangeable backstrap. I'm considering making it my first .40 caliber, which I have always resisted, in favor of .45's, till now. I haven't had a chance to handle one, so I'm looking for input from someone who might have had the opportunity to compare the PPS with another gun I'm familiar with.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I guess nobody has a PPS.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm sure you can find it on the forum. There was a little discussion a while back, and the PPS doesn't have the greatest reputation. As always, there are those who have had no problems, but I personally wouldn't want one.

-Jeff-


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I read all the posts I could find, before I posted, and didn't see much of substance to disqualify the PPS. Maybe you could tell me what the problems have been.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Bisley said:


> I read all the posts I could find, before I posted, and didn't see much of substance to disqualify the PPS. Maybe you could tell me what the problems have been.


I don't remember specifically what the problems were. There are also many people who love the gun and haven't had any problems. I'm just saying, that's not a chance I would personally want to take with a weapon designed for defense.

-Jeff-


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It's been my experience that most complaints people make on the better quality guns can usually be traced to bad ammo, bad magazines, user error, etc., unless somebody has actually reported pieces flying off, or parts breaking, etc. Of course, any manufacturer can create a lemon, occasionally. 

I'm not set on buying a PPS, but I've had several pistols that size and like them for carry. I just can't find one that thin that has a long enough reach on the trigger. It's like riding a horse with the stirrups adjusted too short, if you can relate to that. It works, but it's uncomfortable.


----------



## priler (Sep 19, 2008)

bisley, your absolutely right.although there are pistols out there that go through teething problems,too many people are quick to dismiss them.i usually don't buy one until it has been out for about a year.i also think that people don't post too much when they are happy unless specifically asked, but they usually do when they're not happy.the other problem is what ALL the manufacturers have had to do in order to reduce cost,even with pistols costing a few thousand dollars.in particular,not testing each and every gun before it goes out with a few boxes of ammo.owners also don't properly clean the gun before using for the first time.this has been a major problem with taurus in there 24/7 in regards to the firing pin.in my h&k p7m8 i had some failures originally untill i tracked it down to one particular mag.i disassembled,cleaned,reassembled and realized the mag had simply been put together slightly wrong...problem gone.i now do the same on all new guns.s&w m&p have had problems with mags dropping out for no reason.....on and on it goes for ALL of them,unless you drink the koolaide.of course,some have more problems than others and when the maker/distributor doesn't respond,well,that's not good.


the pps is certainly is no exception to this and it still is relatively new.although there have been some people that have had problems,these have been mostly with ,usually, one of the mags that come with it,ammo related and limp wristing.others have had more problems but the happy people out number the sad ones.you don't have to believe me,just go to waltherforum.com and ask but your going to have to wait for a response.as regards to your delema,yes,i believe the pps with the correct backstrap will solve it...probably with the large one.....and man,is it ever thin! so far,s&w(distributor only)has been very good with service.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for your interest, priler. 

Maybe someone will drop in and answer this for me. I'm going to a gun show this weekend that usually has 2 or 3 good new gun dealers, and if they have a .40 cal PPS, and it fits me, I may give it a try. If I don't like it, I'll swap it to somebody who does.

I always take 'em apart and look 'em over before I start trying out ammo, and I rarely have the problems I hear other people talk about.


----------



## priler (Sep 19, 2008)

i guess i was not much help.definitely there is no substitute for putting one in your hand....try one even if it's 9mm.on a positive note,you don't need tools to change them.personally, i would only order one fresh from the factory ...best of luck.


----------

